# got some fish



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

so today i went to eddies and got a red firefish and a blue eye cardinalfish. I also got a ricorda and some sawtooth macroalgea. So im aclimating the ricorda in a bucket(drip style) and the fish are being aclimated by floating bag method(slowely adding cups of water) The ricorda did not come with a rock attached so im gunna place it in the bottom of a plastic cup and i will put it on the sand. Later how should i attach it to my rock? For food i got brine shrimp and formula one. Will my ricorda be ok or shoud i get some special food for corals?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Way to go T. When youre ready, I'll have some mushrooms for you. Maybe a few other things as well. Best bet to attach the ric, just find a nice spot, in an area with little or no flow. lay the ric right on the rock and it'll attach itself if it's happy. Rics like minimal flow. I feed mine phyto, mysis, and brine.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

wow thanks steve thats some good informatian, i was gunna place it at the top of my rock work with strong flow. My firefish jumped out of my tank but i quickly threw him back in the tank. I have a towel over my tank to stop him from jumping out again intill i can get a peice of glass to fill the gap between my eggcrate.
''I'll have some mushrooms for you''
Sweet, you can have some of my sawtooth macroalgea if you want, its a very attractice algea. Ill take a pic tomarrow.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Ok so i got some pics and some questions for you guys.

heres the best pic i could get of my blue eye cardinalfish. i fed him some brine shrimp today and he loved it!










Heres the macroalgea i got, it will look more tidy once it starts taking root on my rock.










And heres my green center ricorda.




























Now heres were i need some informatin. hopefully you all can see this tube sticking out of the bottom of the ricorda rite? What is it? Is it a foot? is it a mouth? is it a new ricorda? 

Now for some other questions. The ricorda looks kinda hungry, should i take a brine shrimp and place it on its mouth? I cant find my firefish  I left the towel on the tank so he couldent jump out again but i think he got out. I searched everywere on the floor and i cant find him. I did a thuro search in the nooks and cranys of my rock and hes nowear to be seen. So here are the posible places he could be. after he jumped out my sisters cat may have eaten him. He may still be hiding in one of the caves. He may be dead in one of the caves. Thats all i can think of. I am monitoring my tank often to look for signs of a decaying fish. I am testing amonia and watching my cleanup critters carfully. My rock has many caves he could be in. when he first went in the tank he went in one side of the rock and came out the other side.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

The tube is a type of tube worm if its still there. Also it you want to make more mushrooms, you can rwrap a rubber band around the rock over the mushroom( but not to tight) and it will split into two. Or take a piece of screen and put it over top of it. As the mushroom grows it will come though the screens tiny openings making many more. Oh by the way that a nice looking one.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

I dont think its a tube worm because i dont remember it being there before i placed the coral there. That sounds like a good idea mike, i will do that in a few weeks when he is good and healthy.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

ok so i fed mr ricorda a brine shrimp and i think he ate it! i placed it on him and he slowely worked the shrimp towards his mouth and than consumed it. Did he realy eat it? Or did he spit it out later?


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Bad news, while i was doing a water change today i had a rock tumble and my ricorda fell on the sand. I picked him back up but he doesent look so good. I am going to glue him down so this does not happen again. Super gue rite? how do i aply it? I remember crmike saying that the application of super glue to a coral is somwhat of an art.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Do the rubber band method. wrap it around the rock and the mushroom. Check on it every 24 hrs or so to see if it has attached. Then remove the band. But not to tight. Also should take to long for him to attach.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Ya but i found out he does have a base. that tube sticking out form under him was actualy a dead tube worm that he is attached to. Should i glue him? cause if hes already attached to the tube worm he cant attach himself the to rock rite?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

trreherd said:


> Ya but i found out he does have a base. that tube sticking out form under him was actualy a dead tube worm that he is attached to. Should i glue him? cause if hes already attached to the tube worm he cant attach himself the to rock rite?


Its alright to glue him AS LONG as you dont glue the base of the mushroom to the rock. The glue could/will damage the mushrooms tissues. So as long as you glue down the old tube worm to a rock it will be alright. But if the tube worm is to small to do it, just do the rubber band method.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Ok well im not even sure if hes going to surfive, hes realy not looking so good. The problem is when he fell over i had nothing to pick him up by so i just grabed him and i think i was a little to ruff and i ruined some of his tisue. Were my finger grabed him his color is faded and his tisue is all shriveled up. I have alot to learn before i start getting any more expensive corals. Just a simple water change turned disastorus.


----------

